# Counsellor/welfare - job advice or opportunities



## Sukik (Nov 4, 2016)

I’m hoping for any help! I am a registered social worker in the UK who is looking for a job in Singapore. I am struggling to get anywhere and even talk to anyone, let alone be shortlisted for any jobs.

I work with most client groups, other than the elderly. I have a real range of experience from counselling victims of crime, and online safety projects to child protection and adoption services. I have been applying for a variety of positions in education, charities and welfare services. 

Here on a social visit visa, I was hoping to be able to stay long term with my partner and not drift too far off my career path in the UK. I would normally do voluntary work when I have gaps between employment, or to get my foot in the door or even just understand more about an issue or organisation. From what I can tell, this is not possible on my current visa.

If anyone has any experience, advice or knows of any opportunities within the ex-pat or Singaporean market, I would be very grateful. 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sukik said:


> I’m hoping for any help! I am a registered social worker in the UK who is looking for a job in Singapore. I am struggling to get anywhere and even talk to anyone, let alone be shortlisted for any jobs.
> 
> I work with most client groups, other than the elderly. I have a real range of experience from counselling victims of crime, and online safety projects to child protection and adoption services. I have been applying for a variety of positions in education, charities and welfare services.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome,

The Singapore page is extremeily quiet at this time. Was thinking, since you are already there, you might visit with you embassy there in Singapore. They just might have some ideas for you in your search for employment.



Best Of Luck,

Jet Lag


----------



## foosing (Jan 27, 2017)

Perhaps you can contact the Singapore Association of Social Worker. Their link can be easily found on google !


----------

